# Selfie verification problems



## Spmiller (Oct 15, 2018)

Has anyone else having issues with selfie verification.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

I haven’t been asked to participate in Uber’s selfie verification process in months. I reckon my mug shot kept scaring Rohit.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

It generally takes me 2 or 3 attempts to get it to accept my picture. The better the light the more likely it is to detect who I am. The old app always detected who I was on the first attempt. They must have changed their facial recognition software a bit.


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

Spmiller said:


> Has anyone else having issues with selfie verification.


You're actually the first person to ever post about this.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Spmiller said:


> Has anyone else having issues with selfie verification.


Yeah, I broke my forward facing camera when I replaced my screen. Went to greenlight hub and used their phone to take a selfie. (I was near the hub already).


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Same thing happened to me. A dozen times I tried to log in, over three days. Decline. 
I was using my tablet for a while. It asked me to take my pix, I did, it declined.
This went on a dozen times.
Next day ... same.
Finally went to a Green Light hub and dude says, "The camera on your tablet isn't taking a good enough picture. Try your phone." I did, and .... it worked. First time.
So ... make sure that the lens on the unit you are using is clean. Make sure lots of light. Face it right at you, not up your nose kinda shot. Use a good camera. Load up the ap on a different phone and try that.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Same thing happened to me. A dozen times I tried to log in, over three days. Decline.
> I was using my tablet for a while. It asked me to take my pix, I did, it declined.
> This went on a dozen times.
> Next day ... same.
> ...


I wonder if you have the resolution settings set on the highest, if that makes a difference with the uber app taking the pic


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I wonder if you have the resolution settings set on the highest, if that makes a difference with the uber app taking the pic


According to Green Light Dude -- 'meh, it could be anything, just try different stuff ...'


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> According to Green Light Dude -- 'meh, it could be anything, just try different stuff ...'


If you ask the greenlight hub the same question different times with 10 different reps, you will get 9 different answers, with 6 of them the opposite answers


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> If you ask the greenlight hub the same question different times with 10 different reps, you will get 9 different answers, with 6 of them the opposite answers


So then, his answer was right.
He said 'try different stuff'. Always good advice. Do something different ...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Get a better phone perhaps ?

Never had a problem in a year so far.....done 7-8 of them.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> So then, his answer was right.
> He said 'try different stuff'. Always good advice. Do something different ...


no its just the answer that got you to leave lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> no its just the answer that got you to leave lol


He got it to work ... by trying something different than what I had tried.
So, he was right.
If what you are doing isn't working ... stop it. Do something different.


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

I can't say I have had the issue before. I've also never had a problem with lighting. I've shot the picture in the dark of my car (it asked me AFTER a ride once) with just the flash of my screen and I was ready to roll. I wear glasses though, so maybe that helps?


----------



## Spmiller (Oct 15, 2018)

It started Sunday night. The app requested a selfie verification. I went to take the photo but the camera didn't activate, all I saw was the line up marks and a partial map where the camera should have been showing me, then the app crashes. I used a friends I10 to complete the process. Unfortunately I'm still using the S4.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

I usually have problems. Takes about 3 tries. Yesterday, was weird however. It said to take a pic and it accepted it before I even looked at the screen.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

The only problem I ever have with this is they ALWAYS pick the time when I login on a busy road, causing me to wait to a place where I can pull over. They never do it when I log on from a parked position.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

I have taken 30+ selfies tonight. It doesn't work for me so I can't drive. 

Maybe it's the rain out here that is interfering. If so, I/we are in for a long fall and winter.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Spmiller said:


> Has anyone else having issues with selfie verification.


Yes !

Cant figure out why . ..


jazzapt said:


> The only problem I ever have with this is they ALWAYS pick the time when I login on a busy road, causing me to wait to a place where I can pull over. They never do it when I log on from a parked position.


Pulling over can get you killed & robbed where i work.

" Uber Cares"!


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Maybe my new screen protector is the culprit?










I just put this on a few days ago. Before that, it would only take 2-3 tries to produce a selfie.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Last time, it kept indicating cam was to close or my arms were too short.
Did seem easier in old app.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Spmiller said:


> Has anyone else having issues with selfie verification.


If you take the picture in your car, make sure there is as little backlight ( the sun in the background ) as possible. That is what gives photo sensors convulsions, so I'll find some shade, with a wall or a hedge in the background, and that does the trick. Those pull down shades some drivers have ( for when the are parked at the staging area at the airport, for example ) might be a good idea for this.



LyftNewbie10 said:


> I have taken 30+ selfies tonight. It doesn't work for me so I can't drive.
> 
> Maybe it's the rain out here that is interfering. If so, I/we are in for a long fall and winter.


That sounds like a camera problem, not a lighting problem. If it were a lighting problem, just random moving around trying different spots, and you'd get at least one shot in, but 30? Your camera's not up to stuff.Maybe, but I still wold try some other stuff....( I know a little about photography, though no formal schooling )

If you are putting the sun to the side of you, the camera will see dark shadows on the other side of your face, and ( not sure, but I suspect ) that might be giving the detection software problems, and the same is true if the sun is directly in back of you.

I would get out of the car and find a shady spot, and use flash if your camera has it, in darker areas, flash keeps the shutter speed fast (enough) , meaning sharper shots. That should work.

Or, you could stand out in the sun, out of your car, and put the sun to the back of the camera, so the sun shining right on your face, then there won't be any dark shadows so the software shouldn't have detection problems then ( and this will keep the shutter speed fast enough, as well ).


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

Spmiller said:


> Has anyone else having issues with selfie verification.


Had this problem last month during massive Steeler game surge. Wouldn't work in car so I went home and tried in bathroom for lighting. 25 times. Finally worked and I got back on road. And surge was gone.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

Twice now I've gotten the map where I should see my face for a selfie. So with the Uber app running in the background on that page, I take a selfie with my camera.....and that works. Uber support told me the app isn't syncing with my camera to take the picture, but syncs to accept the one I take with the camera? Makes no sense, but whatever works!


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> Your camera's not up to stuff.


It's more than an adequate. I never had an issue, like last night, before.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Has anyone considered that maybe the problem is not with our camera, or the light, or short arms, or a hat or glasses or ...
Can we consider that maybe it is Ubers fault?
Or, if you're feeling a little paranoid ... maybe Uber is doing it on purpose? Kinda like what they're doing with 'instant' payout.
Maybe, just maybe, Uber's systems are failing? OR, maybe they're trying to weed out a few drivers?

Example: My registration has been expired in their system for three months now. And, I can still sign in. Now that indicates that their systems are failing. Or, that they don't have enough Rohits working at their desk. 
This is a serious "offense". Why haven't they caught me?


----------



## Steelersnut (Jan 29, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> Has anyone considered that maybe the problem is not with our camera, or the light, or short arms, or a hat or glasses or ...
> Can we consider that maybe it is Ubers fault?
> Or, if you're feeling a little paranoid ... maybe Uber is doing it on purpose? Kinda like what they're doing with 'instant' payout.
> Maybe, just maybe, Uber's systems are failing? OR, maybe they're trying to weed out a few drivers?
> ...


I don't think they're up to anything. I think they only employ millenials who can't spell, have zero communication skills and no common sense. And when they have sex it's a set time with pre-planned positions!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Steelersnut said:


> I don't think they're up to anything. I think they only employ millenials who can't spell, have zero communication skills and no common sense. And when they have sex it's a set time with pre-planned positions!


Yea. Right.
It's just "growing pains". 
They'll have it fixed in no time.
Keep driving - the check is in the mail.


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

Spmiller said:


> It started Sunday night. The app requested a selfie verification. I went to take the photo but the camera didn't activate, all I saw was the line up marks and a partial map where the camera should have been showing me, then the app crashes. I used a friends I10 to complete the process. Unfortunately I'm still using the S4.





Bus Bozo said:


> Twice now I've gotten the map where I should see my face for a selfie. So with the Uber app running in the background on that page, I take a selfie with my camera.....and that works. Uber support told me the app isn't syncing with my camera to take the picture, but syncs to accept the one I take with the camera? Makes no sense, but whatever works!


I'm having the exact same issue as 2 or 3 people are reporting here. Selfie screen opens, circle shows an outline & map instead of my face, then the app just crashes. Happens every time. I can't go online at all.

This is a confirmed bug.


----------



## Hamilton OC (Aug 1, 2018)

I was having this issue on my S4, went to the hub, they recommended checking for a software update. Sure enough after I updated my phone the selfie problem was solved.


----------



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

Hamilton OC said:


> I was having this issue on my S4, went to the hub, they recommended checking for a software update. Sure enough after I updated my phone the selfie problem was solved.


That sounds like a different issue. I'm on the latest available version (3.182.10001) and it's crashing at the selfie screen.


----------



## Hamilton OC (Aug 1, 2018)

Darn. Well I tried.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

werty said:


> That sounds like a different issue. I'm on the latest available version (3.182.10001) and it's crashing at the selfie screen.


delete and reload anyway
AND do a hard reboot on your phone


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Steelersnut said:


> And when they have sex it's a set time with pre-planned positions!


You must have a signed document from each party a few days in advance with all the details worked out. Otherwise it is rape!


----------



## ColtDelta (Nov 11, 2019)

It told me three times I could not take it in a moving vehicle. I was parked in a lot. Finally accepted one.


----------

